# Toys In The Attic



## James (Mar 14, 2018)

We didn't have much but my favorites were my GI Joe, a couple of Hot Wheels, Matchbox and a pedal car that my pops found for me one Christmas that someone had thrown out.  

He took it over to a neighbor that had a body shop and fixed it up.  Gave the guy a few bucks for letting him use his tools.  I sure put a lot of miles on that thing.

What were some of yours?  Do you still have any?


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2018)

I always loved my dolls and my doll house.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2018)

We had homemade toys, wood crates, 2 X 4 board and a roller skate to make a scooter.
.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2018)

I was the youngest of four kids so the toys were mostly hand me downs from my brothers and sister.

 We had an old pedal car, John Deere pedal tractor and a couple of rusty old tricycles that were always on the move.  In the winter it was a couple of rickety sleds and some inner tubes from truck tires.

We also had one of these horses.  I remember my leg getting pinched by the spring on one wild ride and the screaming fit that followed until my mother came along and set me free.







Mostly I had my imagination.  My playground was my grandmother's farm with sheds and barns full of interesting old junk, a pond and a stream, etc...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2018)

Cast iron cars, jeeps, guns, airplanes and lead soldiers. I had my own little private war in the small patch of woods out by the chicken coop. I had caves dug out to hid my cars and trucks and my planes would bomb them to pieces. This was during the war years and everything was geared to that era. I only wish I had kept them.


----------



## James (Mar 14, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Cast iron cars, jeeps, guns, airplanes and lead soldiers. I had my own little private war in the small patch of woods out by the chicken coop. I had caves dug out to hid my cars and trucks and my planes would bomb them to pieces. This was during the war years and everything was geared to that era. I only wish I had kept them.



When I watch American Pickers and see the value of some toys and Comic Books I kick myself!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2018)

Anything I could blow up with firecrackers, then yell, Medic! Did the same with my son and his action figures.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2018)

Or spend all winter long building a balsa model airplane only to go out on the roof, wind it up, set it on fire and let it go.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

I grew up on a tobacco farm and had a stable full of tobacco stick "horses" to ride.   I galloped around the pasture sharing the cow's salt lick and rounding up our two dogs.


----------

